# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Υπερκεράτωση ποδιού???

## pantelis_plio

Ο ασπρος μου ο καναρος εχει μεγαλα λεπια στα ποδια του οπως θα δειτε κ στις φωτογραφιες! ετσι τον αγορασα,,,δν ηξερα,,,κ νομιζω πως κολλησε κ η καναρα,,,!! υπερκερατωση ποδιου??? κ αν ναι,,,τι κανω???

----------


## pantelis_plio

δν ξερω πως να τις βαλω ολες μαζι σορρυ!

----------


## jk21

να αγορασεις απο πετσοπ αλοιφη epithol της bogena και να του κανεις καθημερινα επαλειψεις.θα φυγει .δεν ειναι πολυ εντονα πιστευω ακομα.ελαχιστα λεπια βλεπω

----------


## xXx

...βάζε του στα πόδια βραδυνές ώρες λίγο πριν σουρουπώσει για να μην ενοχλεί την αλοιφή, να μένει στα πόδια του και να κάνει χρήση

viewtopic.php?f=68&t=791

----------


## pantelis_plio

> να αγορασεις απο πετσοπ αλοιφη epithol της bogena και να του κανεις καθημερινα επαλειψεις.θα φυγει .δεν ειναι πολυ εντονα πιστευω ακομα.ελαχιστα λεπια βλεπω


δεν ειχε epithol και μου εδωσε podagrine,,,, ειναι καλο???

----------


## Avdiritis

Καλημέρα και απο μένα, Παντελή σε ένα προηγούμενο θέμα είχες αναφέρει πως ο αρσενικός σου δεν κελαηδούσε, επειδή έχω και εγώ αυτό το θέμα με τον αρσενικό, γνωρίζει κανείς αν το πρόβλημα στα πόδια επιρεάζει στο κελάηδημα?

----------


## pantelis_plio

> Καλημέρα και απο μένα, Παντελή σε ένα προηγούμενο θέμα είχες αναφέρει πως ο αρσενικός σου δεν κελαηδούσε, επειδή έχω και εγώ αυτό το θέμα με τον αρσενικό, γνωρίζει κανείς αν το πρόβλημα στα πόδια επιρεάζει στο κελάηδημα?


Γεια σου φιλε μου! Εχω 3 μερες του δινω bogena worm-middel για τα ακαρεα της τραχειας,,κ χθες τν ακουσα να κελαηδαει για πρωτη φορα!!! κ εγω αρχαριος ειμαι για να σε βοηθησω,,,

----------


## jk21

λοιπον το podagrine

http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17750/

αν και δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει ειναι πραγματι για ακαρεα των ποδιων .εχει ουσια στην ιδια κατηγορια με το  carbaryl 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbaryl

που ειναι ενα φαρμακο (οχι για τα καναρινια φτιαγμενο ) που εχιε δραση σε τετοια παρασιτα (εξωπαρασιτα)

το αλλο που σου δωσε δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με ακαρεα της τραχειας .ειναι για παρασιτα (σκουληκια) του εντερου και εχει ενεργη ουσια τη λεβαμιζολη .η bogena εχει για τα ακαραια της τραχειας το pulmosan (ιμβερμεκτινη ) 

μην συνεχισεις αλλο το wormmidel

----------


## Avdiritis

Έψαξα και το δικό μου για το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μάλλον πάσχει απο το ίδιο, προσπάθησα να το βγάλω φωτό για να τον δούνε και οι πιο έμπειροι αλλά βγαίνουν όλες χάλια, θα προσπαθήσω και αργότερα και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω.

----------


## Avdiritis

Παιδιά αυτή είναι η πιο καλή φωτό που μπόρεσα να βγάλω, όποιος μπορεί ας μου πει αν είναι το ίδιο πρόβλημα με αυτό του Παντελή, είναι αρκετά σοβαρό???

----------


## jk21

εχεις το ιδιο προβλημα και αγορασε και χορηγησε οπως εχουμε προτεινει πιο πανω αλοιφη για ακαραια των ποδιων

----------


## Avdiritis

Καλημέρα, πήρα σήμερα το πρωί την αλοιφή που έχει προταθεί, απο το μαγαζί μου είπε να πλήνω όλο το κλουβί με ζεστό νερό και ιδιαίτερα τις πατήθρες πιο προσεκτικά. Μου είπε επίσης να περάσω με την αλοιφή τις πατήθρες και τις ταϊστρες (εκεί που πατάνε τα πουλιά για να φάνε)...σαν διάρκεια χορήγησης μου είπε περίπου 7-10 μέρες. Η αλοιφή είναι η epithol της bogena

----------


## vagelis76

Το πλύσιμο του κλουβιού να το κάνεις αφού πρώτα βγάλεις το πουλάκι από μέσα και αν χρησιμοποιήσεις και μικρή ποσότητα χλωρίνης ή ξυδιού η απολύμανση σου θα είναι πιο αποτελεσματική.

Το να πιάσεις να αλείψεις τις πατήθρες και τις ταΐστρες μου ακούγετε υπερβολικό και αν είναι και πλαστικές θα είναι και "επικίνδυνο".Το πουλί θα γλιστράει όταν πάει να καθίσει σε αυτές και θα στρεσαριστεί νομίζω.
Αν ακολουθήσεις καθημερινή εφαρμογή κάθε βράδυ είσαι οκ και θα έχεις αποτέλεσμα  ::

----------


## Avdiritis

Σήμερα συμπλήρωσα 10 μέρες που βάζω την epithol και συνεχίζει πιστεύω το πρόβλημα κυρίως στα πόδια του αρσενικού. Να συνεχίσω τη χωρήγηση ή να σταματήσω για λίγες μέρες και να ξαναρχήσω μετά???

----------


## jk21

βαγγελη μπορεις  να μας βαλεις φωτο; εχουν εστω σημαντικη βελτιωση;  φοβαμαι μηπως εχεις ποδαγρα (ειδος αθριτιδας με εντονο κιτρινολευκο χρωμα στα λεπια που προερχεται απο προβλημα μεταβολισμου των πρωτεινων )

----------


## Avdiritis

Αυτές είναι ότι καλύτερο μπόρεσα να βγάλω, αυτή που δείχνει το πίσω δάχτυλο είναι της θυληκιάς (μόνο εκεί έχει πρόβλημα) οι άλλες 2 είναι απο τον αρσενικό

----------


## panos70

παιδια επειδη στο πετ που παω δεν εχει την epithol εχω βαλει την podagrine δυο φορες με παρα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα,ομως για να κανει δουλεια πρεπει για 3 μερες να την βαζεις πρωι βραδυ και μετα για μια εβδομαδα καθε βραδυ και μετα καθε 3 μερες αλες 3 φορες, εχει καλα αποτελεσματα,την επιθολ δεν την εχω χρησιμοποιηση καθολου

----------


## panos70

ξεχασα ειναι κολυτικο και οποιο πουλακι ειναι μεσα κολαει,μετα το περας της θεραπειας να πλυνεις τα παταρακια και τις ταιστρες που παταει

----------


## Avdiritis

Πάνο τα πουλιά τα έχω χώρια δεν είναι μαζί, η θυληκιά μάλλον το είχε το πρόβλημα απο όταν την πήρα (δε το είχα προσέξει), περιμένω και άλλες απόψεις και αν είναι μπορεί να αλλάξω θεραπεία, πάντως το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό έτσι? δεν είναι όπως είπε ο Δημήτρης (αν δεν κάνω λαθος) για πρόβλημα στο μεταβολισμό των  πρωτεϊνών

----------


## jk21

οχι ειναι ξεκαθαρα υπερκερατωση απο ακαρεα knemidokoptes 
η αλοιφη που εχεις  η επιθολ ειμαι πιο ηπιο σκευασμα απο την podagrine που εχει την ιδια δραστικη ουσια με το φυτοφαρμακο (εντομοκτονο )  carbaryl 

http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17725/ 
http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17750/

http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl ... i/Carbaryl


βλεπω οτι την επιθολ η εταιρια την συστηνει πιο συχνα στη διαρκεια της ημερας. η σιτρονελλα που εχει δρα απωθητικα στα ακαραια αλλα μαλλον σε συνδιασμο με την υφη της σαν αλοιφη και με το λεγομενο ιατρικο μουρουνελαιο ισως τα σκοτωνει προφανως (δεν ξερω αλλα υποθετω) .θα σου ελεγα να την δωσεις αφου την εχεις και ειναι ηπιο σκευασμα αλλες 3 το πολυ μερες με πιο συχνη χρηση και αφου καθε φορα καθαριζεις με betadine πρωτα το ποδαρακι του.καποτε πριν χρονια που την ειχα κανει χρηση θυμηθηκα οτι  μου ειχανε προτεινει απο εγκυρο καταστημα πωλησης κτην .φαρμακων και τη χρηση betadine ενδιαμεσα .αν δεν περασει τοτε δινεις την αλλη αν την βρεις
 ή την tabernil pomada
που περιεχει  σαλικυλικό οξύ, σκόνη θείου, δεξαμεθαζόνη, βενζοκαίνη και βιταμίνη Α    (το θειαφι ειναι ακαρεοκτονο )

----------


## Avdiritis

ευχαρηστώ πολύ, όντως με Betadine δε τα καθάριζα, θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό

----------


## panos70

Βαγγελη εγω αγορασα ενα καναρινι κιτρινο με ποδάγρα εν γνωση μου το ειδα που ειχε και σε προχωρημενη κατασταση το πουλακι ηταν χαλια στα ποδαρακια ολο καθοταν και δεν συκωνοταν  μαλον απο τον πονο και τα τσιμπουσε το καιμενο ηταν ομως πανεμορφο ετσι το αγωρασα και το εσωσα με την podagrine εδω εχω τη φωτο του ειναι ενας αρσενικος που κελαηδαει υπεροχα

----------


## Avdiritis

Εμένα φίλε Πάνο έχει κόψει το κελάηδημα εδώ και 20 μέρες και μάλλον είναι απο το πρόβλημά του στα πόδια, η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ανεβαίνει και πολύ συχνά στις πατίθρες και προτιμά να κάθεται στο πάτο του κλουβιού. Από ότι ρώτησα στο πετ που πηγαίνω μου είπε πως το Εpithol  είναι πιο δυνατό απο το Podagrine... Επίσης ο τύπος μου είπε πως παίρνει αρκετές μέρες και ενδεχομένως και πάνω απο 15 μέρες, θα το συνεχίσω λοιπον το Εpithol και θα τα καθαρίζω με Betadine κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Ελπίοζω σε καλύτερες μέρες  ::

----------


## jk21

ο τυπος να μαθει πρωτα τι εστι carbaryl και η ουσια που εχει και μετα να δινει γνωμη.δεν εννοω να παρεις podagrine αλλα η ουσια που εχει ειναι δραστικοτατη (κατι που μπορει να μην ειναι απαραιτητα παντα καλο...) .  .....μηπως εντελως τυχαι ειχε μονο επιθολ;

----------


## Avdiritis

Όχι Δημήτρη είχε και τις δύο αλοιφές, συγκεκριμένα μπήκα ζητώντας την podagrine και έπειτα μου είπε όλα όσα ανέφερα πιο πάνω...

----------


## jk21

για να γινω συγκεκριμενος : 

τον τιμα οτι δεν πηγε να προωθησει απλα οτι ειχε στο μαγαζι του ,οπως κακως νομιζα.

το πιο ισχυρο (τουλαχιστον σαν ουσια που αναφερει οτι εχει ) ειναι σιγουρα αυτο που εχει την

1-naphthyl methylcarbamate

οπως θα δεις το συστατικο της podagrine
http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17750/

ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο του carbaryl
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbaryl

το οποιο ειναι ισχυροτατο εντομοκτονο.κατι που ειναι και θετικο και αρνητικο για ευνοητους λογους

η epithol ειναι πραγματι καλη για αυτη τη δουλεια αλλα με πιο ηπια συστατικα.δεν εχω εμπειρια απο χρηση της για αρκετο καιρο για να ξερω παρανεργειες ή αν τελικα δινει αποτελεσματα αλλα αν εκεινος το πιστοποιει ,θα ξερει .εγω τοτε ειχα πιο αμεσα.εχεις ακαρεα στα ποδια και σιγουρα αν τραβηξει σε μεγαλυτερο διαστημα η θεραπεια τα ακαρεα θα χτυπηθουν.ομως απλα δεν ξερω αν πρεπει (σαν φαρμακο) να την χρησιμοποιησεις για καιρο

----------


## panos70

Να προσεχεις με το betadine μην του ξερανεις τα ποδαρακια, βαλτο δυο τρεις φορες και μετα σταματατο

----------


## Avdiritis

Πάνο εδώ και 2-3 μέρες βάζω πρωί βράδυ  Epithol και το μεσημέρι βάζω betadine, δηλαδή το betadine μένει κανα 2ωρο στα πόδια τους...

----------


## panos70

Γιατι 2ωρο μετα τα πλενεις?γιατι δεν εξατμιζετε ,τελος παντον αφου το εχεις βαλει 3 φορες αλο μην το βαλεις τη δουλεια του την εκανε,για την epithol δεν μπορω να σου πω γιατι δεν την χρησιμοποιησα καθολου

----------


## Avdiritis

:sleep:  Όχι δεν τα πλένω απλά βάζω Betadine κατά τις 4 που γυρίζω απο τη δουλιά και γύρω στις 6 βάζω την Epithol, μιας και έχει νυχτώσει και πέφτουν για ύπνο τα πουλιά.  :sleep:

----------


## adreas

Μην  περιμένετε  να φύγουν  αμέσως  και  εσάς  το  άκαρι  ήταν  σε  ήπια   κατάσταση  αυτό  που  είναι  στην  φωτογραφία,  αν  έχετε  δει  σε  προχωρημένη  κατάσταση  βγάζει  και  άσπρες    κρούστες  αλλά  δεν  πέφτουν  με  το   ψοφήσει  το  μικρό     μαμουνάκι  ας  πούμε.  Κάντε  την  θεραπεία  σταματήστε  μια  εβδομάδα  και  μετά  συνεχίστε  άλλη  μια  και  αφήστε  ένα  κενό  να  δείτε  τη  διαφορά.

----------


## jk21

το betadine σε λιγα το πολυ 5 λεπτα εχει κανει τη δουλεια του .μετα μπορει να αφαιρειται.παναγιωτη εχεις προσωπικη πειρα περι της καυστικοτητας του;στο λεω γιατι κυκλοφορει σαν φημη μαλλον για να προωθηθουν αλλα αντισηπτικα (ταχα) εξειδικευμενα σε πτηνα .εδω το χρησιμοποιουνε και στηνεκδοση του σαν υγρο σαπουνι.
http://www.wild-anima.gr/content/view/108/103/lang,el/

ξερω επισης οτι χρησιμοποιηθηκε στο παρελθον κατα κορο και απο αλληξ επαρχιακη οργανωση παρομοια με την ανιμα

----------


## παππους

jk21 αυτο ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα που εχω και εγω στα πουλια μου.εβαλα καποιες φοτω στο(τα καναρινια και η εκτροφη τους) αλλα δεν φαινεται τοσο καλα το προβλημα οσο στη φοτω που εχει βαλει ο βαγγελης πιο πανω.το μεγαλο προβλημα ειναι τι θα κανω με τα πουλια που εχω στην κλουβα?γιατι οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν ειναι ευκολο να τα πιανω ενα ενα καθε πρωι και βραδυ. αν τα μεταφερω σε μικρα κλουβια ανα 5αδες θα τους διμιουργισω προβλημα?

----------


## mitsman

Σιγουρα θα τα στρεσαρεις τα πουλια αν τα βαλεις ανα 5δες σε μικρα κλουβια.. το καλυτερο απο ολα θα ηταν να μπουν σε ατομικα κλουβακια και να βλεπουν το ενα το αλλο....
Πρεπει ομως κατι να κανεις... μην τα αφησεις ετσι τα πουλακια!!

----------


## παππους

το να τα βαλω ενα ενα μου ειναι αδυνατο.πρωτον γιατι δεν εχω τοσα πολλα κλουβια και δευτερον γιατι δυστηχως δεν εχω τοσο χρονο για να μπωρο να τα καθαριζω σε καθημερινη βαση που νομιζω οτι ετσι πρεπει.αλλα εχω καμια 10αρια ζευγαροστρες και ελπιζω οτι δεν θα στριμοχτουν πολυ 5 πουλια στην καθε μια.τι φαρμακο μου προτεινης να παρω και πως πρεπει να το χρησιμοποιο?

----------


## mitsman

Καταρχην εντελως και ακρως φιλικα σου προτεινω να μειωσεις τα πουλια σου και να εχεις οσα σου επιτρεπει ο χρονος σου και ο χωρος σου για καθε ενα ξεχωριστα απο αυτα!!!!


τωρα στο θεμα μας ομως που ειναι και το πιο σημαντικο...

epithol η αλλιως βαζελινη και επαληψη καθημερινα μιση ωρα πριν νυχτωσει.. δλδ λιγο πριν κουρνιασουν. Βαζεις τοση ποσοτητα ωστε να μην περισσεψει καθολου αλλα να παει και παντου μεσα στα κενα με το απαλο μασαζακι που θα κανεις για 30 δευτερολεπτα στο καθε ποδαρακι!

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια πες μου.
Κερνάς καφέ.....κάνω μασαζάκι στα ποδαράκια των μικρών σου!!!
Μη σε αγχώνει είναι από τις πιο εύκολες αντιμετωπίσιμες ασθένειες.
 Προς το παρόν και μέχρι να αρχίσεις θεραπεία,βάζε τους μπωλ με νερό να κάνουν μπάνιο,βοηθάει πολύ στο να καθαρίζουν τα πόδια τους και να μαλακώνουν επίσης τα λέπια.

----------


## mitsman

Αν μεσα στο μπανιο βαλεις και orobath.... ειναι οτι καλυτερο!!!

Εχεις τον Βαγγελη κατω?? το ειχα ξεχασει.. μην φοβασαι τιποτα!!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ σου εχω ηδη απαντησει στο blog που πρωτοειδα τις φωτο και το επισυναπτω και εδω.δεν ειχα λαβει υποψην οτι εχεις σε μεγαλο χωρο πολλα πουλια .ειναι δυσκολο αλλα πρεπει να κανεις οτι σου γραψανε τα παιδια και πανω κατω αναφερω και γω .

<< ΓΙΑΝΝΗ αυτο που φαίνεται οσο φαίνεται στις φωτο είναι ακαρεα των ποδιων  και δεν έχει καμμια σχεση με πρόβλημα ουρικου οξεος .καλος καθαρισμος  λοιπον και απολυμανση των αντικειμενων και του κλουβιου αμεσα με  προσωρινη μεταφορα για λιγες ωρες μεχρι να τελειωσει των πουλιων .στο  διαστημα αυτο ξεκινας σε ολα ειτε εχουν ειτε δεν εχουν προβλημα αλοιφη  επιθολ ή βαζελινη .σε οσα δεν εχουν προβλημα 3 μερες αρκει .σε οσα εχουν  βαζεις για μια βδομαδα και αν δεν φυγει εντελως το προβλημα συνεχιζεις  μεχρι να εξαφανιστει .πριν βαλεις αλοιφη θα καθαριζεις με λιγο χλιαρο  νερο σε betadine υγρο σαπουνι διαλυμενο ,τα ποδαρακια τους .αλοιφη θα  βαζεις 1 φορα την ημερα καθε απογευμα πριν κουρνιασουν .αν δεν γινει  απολυμανση της κλουβας και αν δεν εχεις εφαρμοσει επιθολ σε ολα πριν τα  ξαναβαλεις στην καθαρη πια κλουβα ,το προβλημα θα επανελθει >>

----------


## παππους

πραγματι ειναι αρκετα πουλακια αλλα αυτο ειναι γιατι αυτα ζευγαρωνουν μεσα στην κλουβα και ετσι δεν μπορω να εχω εγω τον ελεγχο δυστηχως.απο αυριο ξεκιναω θεραπεια λοιπον και πιστευω ολα να πανε καλα.τι να παρω για να απολυμανω τα κλουβια και το χωρο γυρο απο αυτα?συγνωμη αν γινομαι κουραστικος  και ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας.

----------


## jk21

100 % πρεπει να απολυμανθουν πατηθρες και σκευη νερου -φαγητου  με διαλυμα χλωριου σε νερο  (1 προς 10 )  και μετα καλο ξεπλυμα τους να μην μεινουν υπολειματα χλωριου .ομως δεν ξερω αν αυτο αρκει αν δεν καθαριστει και η κλουβα .οπου πατουσαν τα πουλια υπαρχει σχεδον σιγουρη περιπτωση να υπαρχουν ακαρεα και να ξανακολλησουν .πρεπει να αδειασεις την κλουβα για απολυμανση .ετσι ειναι ευκαιρια να τα εχεις εστω στη θεραπεια σε πιο ελεγχομενο χωρο .

----------


## παππους

σημερα ξεκινησαμε θεραπεια.αλλαξαμε κλουβια και αρχισαμε betadine και επιθολ δυστηχως δεν βρηκα oro bath αλλα καπου θα το βρω και αυτο.

----------


## mitsman

το μπενταντιν αστο καλυτερα!!! δεν χρειαζεται!

----------


## jk21

δημητρη πριν την επιθολ καλα ειναι να πλενεται το ποδαρακι με χλιαρο νερο το οποιο θα εχει λιγο betadine υγρο σαπουνι (οχι solution που ειναι ισχυρο και οχι φυσικα σκετο αλλα σε νερο ) για να καθαριζει απο τα υπολοιματα αλοιφης της προηγουμενης μερας και των ακαθαρσιων που ισως εχουν πανω κολλησει

----------


## παππους

ειναι υγρο σαπουνι και μην νομιζετε οτι βανω και πολυ βουταω ενα βαμβακι και μετα το σκουπιζω με ενα πανι.
αλλα τωρα με μπερδεψατε λιγο να βανω η να μην βανω?

----------


## jk21

o δημητρης σου εκανε αυτη την επισημανση γιατι το betadine στην εκδοση << solution >> οταν εφαρμοστει σε πουλια ,εχει αναφερθει οτι προκαλει ερεθισμο και θελει αραιωση .το υγρο σαπουνι ,ειδικα αν διαλυθει στο νερο δεν ειναι τοσο ισχυρο .παντως αν μετα την εφαρμοφη αλοιφης παρατηρεις οτι την επομενη μερα δεν μενει λιπαροτητα στο ποδαρακι και ειναι καθαρο ,δεν ειναι πληρως αναγκαιο.αντιθετα αν λογω της σταδιακης απολεπισης γινει καποια μικροεκδορα στο ποδαρακι (σε εντονο προβλημα καμμια φορα συμβαινει ) ,τοτε το bedatine ειναι αναγκαιο για να καθαριστει η πληγη απο μικροβια

----------


## mitsman

Το like και το thank κατω απο το ποστ του Δημητρη δηλωνει οτι συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που ειπε και τον ευχαριστω που με διορθωσε!!!!

Οτι σου λεει ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ( jk21 )

----------


## παππους

καλο μεσημερι και καλο χειμωνα να εχουμε.σημερα ειναι η τελευταια μερα θεραπειας με επιθολ αλλα τα λεπια δεν εχουν φυγει τελειως,βεβαια εχουν μειωθει απο τα ποδια τους.εγω τωρα τι να κανω να συνεχισω την θεραπεια η να την σταματησω?

----------


## jk21

Να την συνεχισεις ! μονο αν δεις καποια φλεγμονη τοτε να μας το πεις .οσο δεν ερεθιζεται το ποδι απο την χρηση (οχι απαραιτητο ) συνεχιζεις μεχρι να εξαφανιστουν εντελως

----------


## παππους

οκ λοιπον ,και παλι ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο.επειδη λογω δουλειας δεν μπορω να τους βαζω την αλοιφη λιγο πριν κουρνιασουν ,να τα κανω δυο φορες?πρωι και απογευμα ?

----------


## aeras

Δώσε βιταμίνη Α

----------


## jk21

να τους βαζεις το απογευμα αρκει

----------


## nuntius

*(Συγγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω, παιδιά)
Κάποιο καλό συμπλήρωμα μόνο για Βιταμίνη Α έχουμε; Γιατί σε σύμπλεγμα που δοκίμασα (Necton Q) αλλά και της Bugena Vit A, δουλειά δεν έκαναν και το καναρίνι ταλαιπωρείται από τον Ιούλη. Μπαίνει χειμώνας και δε θέλω να μένει λαδωμένος επ'άπειρον από το epithol, το οποίο 4η εφαρμογή και πλήρη ίαση δεν βλέπω!
*

----------


## aeras

Της bogena

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ  η βιταμινη α οταν ειναι σε ελλειψη κανει τα πουλια πιο ευαισθητα στο να επεκταθει σε αυτα πιο ευκολα το acari knemidokoptes που κανει το scally leg ή scally face .η επιθολ που κανεις χρηση για αυτο το λογο μαλλον εχει και μουρουνελαιο στη συνθεση της που βεβαια επιδρα σαν τεραστια πηγη βιταμινης α μονο δερματικα ,οπως και καλλυντικα σκευασματα στους ανθρωπους .τωρα για τα δυο σκευασματα που χορηγησες δεν ξερω αν η μη σωστη απορροφηση τους ειναι η αιτια για την συνεχιση των ακαρεων αλλα για να απορροφηθουν ,το μεν σκευασμα της νεκτον που εχει και αλλα στοιχεια πρεπει να δινεται με παραλληλη τις ιδιες ωρες χορηγηση λιπαρων τροφων (σποροι λιπαροι ή αυγοτροφη  αν δινεται στο νερο ) ή να αναμιγνυεται με αυγοτροφη που εχει κροκο μεσα της .για την δε bogena οι οδηγιες ειναι σαφεις οτι δεν ειναι για χορηγηση μεσω νερου αλλα συγκεκριμενης ημερησιας ποσοτητας που για να ληφθει ολη πχ πρεπει να την βαλεις (σαν πασπαλισμενη σκονη) πανω σε κατι πο δεν θα περισσεψει αλλα θα το φαει .να ξερεις χωρις λιπαρες τροφες η βιταμινη α δεν απορροφειται γιατι ειναι λιποδιαλυτη .επισης να ξερεις οτι αν την χορηγουσες σωστα ,συσσωρευται σε περισσεια στο συκωτι και στους λιπαρους ιστους του πουλιου (αν εδινες περα απο τις μερες που προτεινονται γιατι δεν εβλεπες αποτελεσμα ) .εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειχες προβλημα scally leg και οχι ποδαγρα (αθριτιδα -συσσωρευση σε μορφη κρυσταλλων ουρικου οξεος που δεν αποβαλλεται με τα κοπρανα ) που μοιαζει καπως;

δεν ξερω για αλλο σκευασμα βιταμινης α σκετης αλλα το μουρουνελαιο (υπαρχει στα φαρμακεια ειτε σκετο ειτε με πολυβιταμινη μαζι ) ειναι ισχυροτατη πηγη της .θελει ομως προσοχη ,οχι υπερβολες

* ενημερωσου απο γιατρο για την δυνατοτητα χρησης ιμβερμεκτινης (pulmosan ) πανω στα μερη που υπαρχει προβλημα .δεν το γνωριζω υπευθυνα αλλα νομιζω ισχυει .τουλαχιστον στο scatt (μοξιδεκτινη ) το προτεινουν

----------


## nuntius

*Επειδή δεν ήθελα να πάρω το ρίσκο να κάνω αυτοδιάγνωση, τον πήγα στον γιατρό από το καλοκαίρι και βρήκε εκτεταμένη υπερκεράτωση. Το necton q που έδωσα σίγουρα έπιασε τόπο γιατί το πουλί σταμάτησε να κρεμάει το κεφάλι κατά την πτερόρροια, αν θυμάσαι που σου είχα πει κάποια στιγμή, και γενικά περάσαμε την πτερόρροια ανώδυνα μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό. Και κάθε μέρα έδινα αυγό ή αυγοτροφή, γιατί το πρότεινε και ο γιατρός. Απλά παράλληλα με τα συμπληρώματα έβαζα και epithol, υποχώρησε σχεδόν όλο το πρόβλημα αλλά μετά από 2 βδομάδες εμφανίζεται πάλι. Τώρα για το θέμα ποδάγρας δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι. Θα προσπαθήσω να τον πιάσω να βγάλω φωτό, γιατί τα κανάρια δεν είναι και κοκατίλ!!! Και επειδή ξέρεις τι ψείρας είμαι...εννοείται δεν υπερέβην τα διαστήματα που πρότεινε ο γιατρός που ήταν και τα προτεινόμενα από τις συσκευασίες. Θα ανεβάσω φωτό να μου πεις μια γνώμη για πιθανή ποδάγρα και θα μιλήσω και με τον γιατρό για pulmosan, και εγώ το σκέφτηκα!
*

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη για τα αλλα θεματα του το θυμαμαι .αν πηγες και για αυτο στο γιατρο (δεν το ηξερα αλλα επρεπε να το υποθεσω αφου μιλαμε για σενα!) δεν νομιζω να μην ξεχωριζε την ποδαγρα .ας βαλεις ομως φωτο .ειναι πιο κιτρινολευκα τα ποδια σαν να εχουν εκζεμα στην εμφανιση ,οχι σαν λεπια οπως στα ακαρεα

----------


## nuntius

*Θέλω να πιστεύω την κατέχει την ποδάγρα ο γιατρός, έχει βρει άλλα κ άλλα σοβαρότερα σε άλλα πουλιά Με τα λίγα που έχω δει και διαβάσει δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι έκζεμα. Πιστεύω μόνο εκτεταμένη υπερκεράτωση γιατί έκανε και σαν λέπι εξόγκωμα το καλάμι του ενός ποδιού... θα βγάλω φωτό το μεσημέρι να μου πεις γνώμη!!! Ευχαριστώ!!!
*

----------


## nuntius

Αυτές οι φωτό είναι πρωινές μετά από 14 μέρες epithol πρωί βράδυ! Πιο πολύ με ανησυχεί η δέυτερη φωτό με το δεξί ποδαράκι γιατί είναι σαν να έχει κάνει άνοιγμα το καλάμι του ποδιού, αλλά δεν εμφανίζει ερυθρότητα ή κάποια φλεγμονή; Απλή υπερκεράτωση έντονη; 




Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## aeras

Εάν θες γράψε για την συμπεριφορά του πουλιού.

----------


## nuntius

Είναι κινητικός, από πατήθρα σε πατήθρα, αντιδρά κανονικά σε ερεθίσματα, τρώει σπόρους, λαχανικά, φρούτα, αυγό. Λόγω πτερόρροιας που τώρα τελειώνει κ επειδή είναι ιδιότροπος κ θέλει έξω για να τραγουδήσει, μόνο μερικά τσίου ρίχνει! Κ λόγω epithol έχει λιγδώσει κ δεν τον βγάζω μπαλκόνι.


Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## aeras

Δεν είναι ουρική αρθρίτιδα ή ποδάγρα

----------


## nuntius

*Epithol επ'αόριστον δηλαδή; Το καλάμι που κάνει φούσκωμα με λέπι θα υποχωρήσει έτσι;
*

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ οπως σου ειπε  και ο ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ουδεμια σχεση με ουρικη αθριτιδα .συνεχισε την εππιθολ αν και με προβληματιζει το <<διπλο >> καλαμι .ειχα πριν καποια χρονια παρομοιο περιστατικο σε καποιο πουλακι που εμφανιστηκε αποτομα και επειδη εκεινες τις μερες την συγκεκριμενη χρονια  ειχα κρουσματα ξηρης ευλογιας σε 4-5 πουλακια μου (2 μαναδες και 3 μικρα αν θυμαμαι και αυτο ηταν αδερφακι με καποια ) ,λογω ελλειψης τριτης κλουβας περαν της μια για τα αρρωστα και της κανονικης ,φοβηθηκα και το εβαλα με τα αρρωστα .δεν εβγαλε κανενα ογκιδιο ευλογιας αλλα σε παρομοιο διαστημα με την εξαφανιση των ογκιδιων στα αλλα εφυγε και το διπλο καλαμι του (ηταν πιο εντονο απο το δικο σου ) .δεν ξερω αν το διπλο καλαμι μπορουσε να εχει καποια σχεση με την ευλογια αλλα δεν εχω βρει καποια τετοια αναφορα διαδικτυακα .το πουλακι τι ηλικια εχει;

----------


## aeras

Τι θεραπεία με φάρμακα  του έχεις κάνει και για πόσο διάστημα?

----------


## nuntius

*Είναι 20 μηνών...ολλανδός. Τον Ιούλιο έβαλα 10 μέρες epithol, φάνηκε να είναι εντάξει. Όμως σε 2 βδομάδες εμφανίστηκε πάλι αρκετά και έβαλα 15 μέρες epithol. Πάντα πρωί βράδυ και με συνταγή γιατρού.  Ο γιατρός είπε ότι είναι από αβιταμίνωση σε συνδυασμό με πτερόρροια και έδωσα necton q μέσα Ιούλη με μέσα Σεπτέμβρη.* *Γενικά ο Αύγουστος κύλισε ήρεμα και ο Σεπτέμβρης και το ξαναπαρουσίασε και δίνω τώρα 16 μέρες πάλι.*
*
Δημήτρη και εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι το διπλό καλάμι σαν να είναι μεγάλο λέπι που τώρα σιγά σιγά ετοιμάζεται να ξεκολλήσει. Αλλά πόσο μπορώ να παρατείνω την epithol, παιδιά; Το πουλί έχει λιγδώσει γιατί ήθελε και μπάνιο, νιβόταν στην ποτίστρα, κ του έβαλα μπανιέρα και είναι σε κατάσταση μουλιάσματος και γενικά κακόκεφο...(μέχρι τώρα δεν εμφανίζει αδυναμία ή κάτι άλλο, αλλά σίγουρα ταλαιπωρείται)...
*

----------


## jk21

απο πλευρας ουσιων και επιδρασης τους στον εσωτερικο οργανισμο του πουλιου  η επιθολ δεν ειχε προβλημα να παραταθει .ομως αν το πουλι εχει λαδωθει και στρεσσαρεται   μετα απο τοσο καιρο ,ειναι στο χερι του γιατρου να αξιολογησει και να προτεινει ή οχι χρηση pulmosan τοπικα 


για τον καθαρισμο του δες εδω ,εκει που δινονται οδηγιες για πετρελαιομενα πουλια

ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΔΑΣ&ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑΣ ΑΓΡΙΩΝ ΠΤΗΝΩΝ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΕΣ-ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΙ-ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ 

αυτος μπορει να γινει  με καποιο πολυ ελαφρυ υγρο για τα πιατα (εκει προτεινεται το fairy )  σε αραιη δοση  ( 2% ) σε χλιαρο νερο 40-45 βαθμων με την διαδικασια που προτεινεται εκει .εννοειται με δευτερο ατομο και οχι με καθυστερησεις.ο χρονος μεχρι να ξεπλυθει δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι οσα λεπτα λεει εκει γιατι δεν υπαρχει εντονο προβλημα οπως εκει που προτεινεται για πουλι που εχει λερωθει απο πετρελαιοκηλιδα

----------


## nuntius

*Θα μιλήσω με τον γιατρό πάλι σήμερα γιατί μου φαίνεται δεν θα συνεχίσω κ άλλο epithol... έχει στρεσαριστεί αρκετά. Δεν είναι κινητικός όπως παλιά αλλα τρώει κανονικά. Θα ρωτήσω για pulmosan μήπως είναι πιο οριστική λύση... υπολογίζαμε να συνέλθει να θυμηθεί και το ωραίο τραγούδι του και αντιθέτως παρατείνεται η ταλαιπωρία του... μόλις βγάλω άκρη για φαρμακευτική αγωγή θα κάνουμε και ένα ξέπλυμα να ηρεμήσει ο κακομοίρης (αν κ το φοβάμαι να τον κάνω έτσι μπάνιο, άλλα θα καθαρίσει έστω)... θα σας ενημερώσω για ό,τι νεώτερο... σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας, Δημήτρη και aeras!!!
*

----------


## aeras

Toότι επανήλθε, μπορεί να οφείλεται  σε δευτερογενή σταφυλοκοκκική λοίμωξη.

----------


## nuntius

*Οπότε εξετάσεις;..;;;
*

----------


## jk21

> Toότι επανήλθε, μπορεί να οφείλεται  σε δευτερογενή σταφυλοκοκκική λοίμωξη.


η υπερκερατωση απο ακαρεα; ή η ασχημη διαθεση του πουλιου;

----------


## nuntius

*Πριν λίγο γύρισα από τον γιατρό. Τσέκαρε τα πόδια και μου λέει απλή υπερκεράτωση. Βέβαια έχουν ωραίο χρώμα άρα αιματώνονται σωστά. Αλλά έπρεπε να έχει υποχωρήσει πλήρως μετά από τόσο καιρό και επαναληπτικές χορηγήσεις epithol. Μου είπε ότι δεν αρκεί να βγαίνει σε ίσκιο στο μπαλκόνι αλλά να το βλέπει απευθείας φως 15' ημερησίως και σε συνδυασμό και με την καλή τροφή θα στρώσει αργά και σταθερά. Μου πρότεινε celestoderm για 3 μέρες για να αποερεθιστούν τα λίγο κόκκινα πόδια και σκόρδο στο νερό επί μία εβδομάδα γιατί μας ανοίγει το στόμα και λαχανιάζει και σκέφτηκε candida. Και αργότερα συζητάμε για pulmosan σε βάθος μήνα. Αλλά μπορεί να είναι και γονιδιακό οπότε δεν πρόκειται να επανέλθει ποτέ. Κάθε σχόλιο σας δεκτό, παιδιά!!!!
*

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη όταν βάζεις την Epithol ,κάνεις μασαζάκι στα πόδια του ώστε να πάει παντού?
εγώ όταν κάνω χρήση,κάνω κανένα 5' ελαφρύ μασάζ στα πόδια σε σημείο που βλέπω τα ποδαράκια τους να γίνονται ροζ και κάποια από τα λέπια μένουν στα δάχτυλά μου.

----------


## nuntius

Ναι ναι κανονικά! Κ βγαίνουν φλείδες φλείδες αλλά αυτή τη φορά δεν καθαρίζει εντελώς παρά τις 15 μέρες... Γιαυτό αγχώνομαι, Βαγγέλη!


Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## aeras

CELECTODERM-V με Κρέμα GARAMYCIN και Αλοιφή ενδείκνυνται για την τοπική θεραπεία των κορτικοστεροειδών ανταποκρίνεται δερματοπάθειας όταν περιπλέκεται από δευτερογενείς λοιμώξεις που προκαλούνται από οργανισμούς ευαίσθητους σε gentamicine ή όταν η δυνατότητα των εν λόγω λοιμώξεων
http://www.unipharma-sy.com/ProdView.aspx?ItemId=92
Είναι ένα ευρέως φάσματος μικροβιοκτόνο αντιβιοτικό. Το ότι λαχανιάζει μπορεί να είναι και ασπεργίλλωση, άλλαξε τροφή, καλύτερη η συσκευασμένη.

----------


## nuntius

Καλύτερη συσκευασμένη κ πληρέστερη από την versele..; Κάθε πρόταση δεκτή!


Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## ninos

Συσκευασμένες υπάρχουν η VADIGRAN και η VITAKRAFT και πολλές άλλες. Αυτές τις 2 όμως τις βρήσκεις σχεδόν παντού και είναι αξιόλογες εταιρείες. Θα δεις αρκετές πικοιλίες σε αυτες, εαν μπείς στις σελίδες τους. Το κακό είναι οτι δεν γράφουν ποσότητες όμως απο αυτά που έχουν μέσα. 

Τώρα, εξαρτάται και ποια versele έχεις εσυ. Εγω θα έβαζα πάντως ενα απλό μέιγμα, όπως την VADIGRAN - Original που δεν έχει μέσα αυτά τα πράσινα - κοκκινα κτλ μπισκοτάκια.  Παράλληλα θα έδινα και σπόρους υγείας όποτε είναι απαραίτητο, φρουτάκια, λαχανικά κτλ κτλ...

----------


## nuntius

*Την Versele παίρνω Prestige Premium παίρνω και αναμειγνύω με μείγμα από τροφή που μου σύστησε ο Δημήτρης πλούσια σε περίλλα 
Ο γιατρός χθες είπε θέλει και απευθείας έκθεση στον ήλιο 15-20 λεπτά, ενώ νόμιζα αρκεί να είναι στο μπαλκόνι και να τον βλέπει φως χωρίς τζάμι ανάμεσα. Συνεχίζω και πλήρη διατροφή με φρούτα-λαχανικά και βλέπουμε, αλλιώς είπε είναι γονιδιακό κ δε το ξεφορτωνόμαστε... 
*

----------


## ninos

Η VADIGRAN ORIGINAL, πιστεύω οτι έχει τα ίδια πράγματα με την PREMIUM της VERSELE LAGA, εκτός απο τα πολύχρωμα μπισκοτάκια, τα όποια φαντάζομαι οτι δεν τα τρώει έτσι και αλλιώς το πουλάκι.. 

Πάντως ίσως είναι καλό να μην αναμιγνύεις 2 μείγματα μαζί, αλλά εαν θες να το εμπλουτήσεις με το να προσθέτεις extra σπόρους (π.χ περίλλα, νίζερ κτλ) σε κάποιο μείγμα που θα το έχεις όμως πάντα σταθερό

----------


## nuntius

*Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το θέμα; Για να βάλω έξτρα σπόρους, όλα τα σακούλια είναι μονόκιλα, αν προσθέτω σε ένα μείγμα, δε θα τελειώσουν ποτέ και θα βγουν άχρηστοι...πόσο να τους κρατήσεις!!! Κ εγώ το σκεφτόμουν... αλλιώς πάμε στην λύση pulmosan τον άλλο μήνα αν δεν επανέλθουν σιγά σιγά!!!
*

----------


## ninos

Γιάννη δεν βάζεις πολύ απο τους σπόρους υγείας στο κυρίως μείγμα.. Ένα ποσοστό μόνο..,. Μερικοι τους βάζουν και σε έξτρα μπολάκι στο πουλάκι, Αυτό έκανα και εγω επειδή το πουλάκι ήταν αδύνατο, αλλά κατάλαβα οτι με την μέθοδο αυτή τρώει απο το μπολάκι τους έξτρα σπόρους που του έβαζα (περίλλα και νίζερ) κ δεν ακουμπούσε το μείγμα

Σχετικά με το ποδαράκι του πουλιού, δεν νομίζω οτι είναι και τόσο χάλια. Έαν είχε ακάρεα, τότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα έχουν εξολοθρευτεί, αλλά θα σου έχουν μείνει τα λέπια.  Πάντως το Pulmosan αναφέρει στο κουτί οτι ειναι κ για Scaly Leg ακάρεα

----------

